# Dance & Park pistols



## Big Al (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone heard of "Dance & Park" pistols which were manufactored during the US Civil War in the South? Big Al
Thank you!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

All you ever wanted to know about the Dance & Park revolver is at: http://civilwarhandgun.com. Regards, Richard


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have seen some Dance Brothers revolvers. They looked much like the photo but had brass, or bronze, frames. The one I saw displayed was noted to have been made from melted down church bells donated by some Georgia town.

The flat area behind the cylinder, that is having no recoil shield ball, is a trademark of Dance revolvers.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

"Dance & Park Pistols"

At first glance, sort of might expect something like Barbecue guns, wouldn't you?


----------

